# How to fully snorkel a yamaha atv



## 4x4king (Jul 15, 2014)

Summers just around the corner and that means all the frozen swamps will be deep again!! Have you ever went down a trail then have to turn around because the water was too deep? I had to many times so i snorkeled it here is a quick how to on snorkeling a yamaha grizzly/bruin. This is a fully homeade setup (not selling anything lol)... How to fully snorkel yamaha atv to front rack - YouTube


----------

